# Temperature tolerant fish species?



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

Ok, so I have maxed out in the number of aquaria I can keep in the common areas of my apartment (three 10gals and one 29gal) and still have a civil relationship with my housemate. He is tolerant but fish just aren't his thing and our place isn't exactly huge. 

But... I just got a 20L and I would like to set it up in my room. The problem is that the temperature up in my pad fluctuates from about 60 on cold nights to 90 on hot afternoon days (old apt. with bad insulation + poor college student). 

So my question is this: What fish could tolerate such (relatively) extreme temperatures? I can always use a heater, so I guess the question is really what fish can take constant 75-90F temps? My experience suggest Betta splendens can thrive under such conditions, but other than that I don't really know. It will be a few months before it gets really hot here, so I'll probably set up the tank planted or maybe bare to grow out some fry for a while, but they'll be out of the picture by June or July.

Thanks all.


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

A 20L?, must be small fish. 
I have a 20L too (40*20*25cm), so I'd say Celestial Pearl Danio's (CPD's), they can handle the lower temps, not sure about the 90's though. Most tropical fish can't handle the lower temp ranges.
But concidering the temp ranges, I'd go for shrimps and a ventilator.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd definitely use a heater and push it up toward the low 80's so it isn't such a big fluctuation.

Betta's or Ram's can tolerate higher temps, and probably several other of the tropical fish could handle it, as long as it doesn't fluctuate to fast or too much. If it were a bigger tank the fluctuation would be much more gradual, but in a 20, it wouldn't take long.

Shrimp like cooler temps, so I personally don't think they would be a good choice.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

You could aim a fan so it blows over the surface of the water and that would keep things resonable on really hot days. Large fluctuations are never good for fish though. 

Do you sleep in there when it's 90 degrees? I would get an AC unit.

Bruce


----------

